# Reynolds museum cancellations



## PeterT (Sep 7, 2020)

Darn Covid
https://reynoldsmuseum.ca/


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 7, 2020)

PeterT said:


> Darn Covid
> https://reynoldsmuseum.ca/



????  What's the problem?  It's open.


----------



## PeterT (Sep 7, 2020)

Oh I mean the special shows are cancelled, metal artisan thing in October. I enjoyed seeing that stuff couple years ago


----------



## francist (Sep 8, 2020)

Huh, hadn’t heard of it before. Looks really cool.

-frank


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 8, 2020)

francist said:


> Huh, hadn’t heard of it before. Looks really cool.
> 
> -frank



We have a couple of real gems here in AB.   Here is another one https://museumofmaking.org


----------



## francist (Sep 8, 2020)

Yes that one I had heard about — saw a nice video expose on it some time back.


----------



## francist (Sep 8, 2020)

Speaking of making, there have been a bunch of new video releases from the Ken Hawley Trust this past week. A lot of them are fairly short — maybe 6 or 8 minutes all the way up to about half an hour — and featuring the last hand makers and fitters working in Sheffield before they disappeared forever. Worth a watch if you like seeing someone who is really, really good at doing something, and also worth it just to see how some of the common things I’m sure many of grew up with were made. Here’s a link:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQ-tSdWLq8_dA9ytqBfm1UA

Edit : this latest series is called “Masters of Metalworking”, I think.

-frank


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 9, 2020)

francist said:


> Speaking of making, there have been a bunch of new video releases from the Ken Hawley Trust this past week. A lot of them are fairly short — maybe 6 or 8 minutes all the way up to about half an hour — and featuring the last hand makers and fitters working in Sheffield before they disappeared forever. Worth a watch if you like seeing someone who is really, really good at doing something, and also worth it just to see how some of the common things I’m sure many of grew up with were made. Here’s a link:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQ-tSdWLq8_dA9ytqBfm1UA
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link Frank, looks like some very interesting videos!
Edit: the scissor video is amazing!


----------



## francist (Sep 9, 2020)

Yeah, it is really cool stuff. Makes me sad sometimes to watch those guys and recognize how much of their lives they dedicated to making that perfect product. And then “poof”, they’re gone and nobody even seems to know they were there. I’m looking forward to the one on the tea pot handle fitter — I started doing those in town when Birks stopped repairing and nobody had been shown how to do it.

-frank


----------

